# Hi



## Mujician (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello, Im looking to possibly get myself some mice. Im after some info please. I jave only ever help pet shop mice, they have seemed very skitty, and not very willing to be handled. Is this the case for most mice? I have a pet gerbil and she is great for handling, she will sit still and let me me stroke her and feed her etc. I would love some show quality mice from a breeder, and would like them to be handlable and tame. Is this possible? Where do I find information about all the shows that are held? I would only be able to keep a trio of mice currently and so the one breed I would like to keep is a longhair. Are there many breeders around? I understand I would not be very likely to win anything at a show on such a small scale, but I would like to try my hand and see what happens. Many thanks for taking the time to read, and any help/info/tips would be great. Thanks, Ben


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello,where are you located.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome!

Entering your location in your profile information, will really help you to find people who can get mice to you.


----------



## Mujician (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, I live in long eaton, so I'm right in the middle of derby Nottingham and Leicester.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I have just pet stock mice from stores as well, and handling can help sometimes, but by far my tamest mice were the ones I handled from the first day. So I just accept a little wildness in my store mice, knowing that their children will be better. It comes from not being handled much, poor things.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome

:welcomeany

You can find info on National Mouse Club shows by checking their website. Also, there is an "upcoming shows" forum on here which usually gets a bump when it's coming up to a show.

There's a few breeders around the Leicester area on here, but I think you may struggle to obtain any Longhaired mice. Does it HAVE to be that variety or are you willing to look at others?


----------



## Mujician (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh Im more than willing to look at others, however to make my mind up I would really like to either go to a show and decide what I like or go to someones house. I quite like doves. I might consider doves, dove tans and dove satins. There are lots of things i need to find out first.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!
I've got a few pet shop mice and have found that after some perseverance they have been happy to be handled - but my far the best mices are little ones that some one has handled every day for as long as possible


----------

